# Whats Biting?



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what is biting right nowin the Gulf? Weather has been bad and I know not too many people have been out lately. I am going out tomorrow and I am looking for any tips of what is bitingand the best way to get them. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

bonita and AJ's from what ive herd


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid plus grouper


----------

